# The Dr. Jay Gordon method of night weaning



## Brigitte&Eitan (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi everyone! My question is for those of you who have done Dr. Jay's night weaning technique (or are familiar with a similar method); who is responsible for comforting the child? DH or the Mommy? I have heard that it works best for mom to be out of the room during the night weaning process... on the other hand, it would be pretty hard for most men to miss sleep for many nights! What are people's thoughts? Also, what about naps? DS won't nap unless my nipple is in his mouth!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm not familiary w/his method of night weaning. Can you guys help me out here, where I could find more info. on it? Thanks.

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Brigitte&Eitan (Dec 18, 2001)

Sure! Go to www.drjaygordon.com I don't think there is a period after dr, but try it w/ one if this url doesn't work.
~~ Brigitte


----------



## acsw (Nov 20, 2001)

We did it with me offering the comfort. It went pretty easily for us, only a couple of minutes of crying. Ds is actually in a phase where he cries more if I'm not there. We are going to have to do it again bc a cold and 6 teeth coming in led me to nurse again so he wouldn't stay up for 2 hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## smiley (Nov 19, 2001)

we're planning to try this method of nightweaning in the next few weeks. Initially we planned for dh to comfort ds, but now that I've been thinking about it, the whole nightweaning thing involves altering the relationship between mother and child and I'm not sure abandonment is the way to work through this in a healthy way. So, I think I will be the comforter. Any advice or insights?


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I handled the comforting because dh is/was useless at night. He's great during the day, but no good for night time parenting.


----------



## acsw (Nov 20, 2001)

I had the same feeling that for my ds having dh take over was too much of a change.
Anne


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm getting ready to start night weaning my 18 month old. He has two cavities in his front teeth and I want to night wean to decrease his chances at getting more (you can see my post over in the dental thread).

Anyway, I liked Dr. Gordon's approach, it seems very gentle. I'm going to start on Friday I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## LoriB (Dec 25, 2001)

I used the Dr. Jay method when dd was 12 mos. I think she cried more the first couple of nights when I would stop bf just before she fell back asleep. Boy did that get her angry! But all in all the crying was usually only a few minutes. I think I did most of the comforting. I just said over and over "Mommy sleeps Baby Sleeps" and rubbed her back, kissed her a lot, sang "hush little baby". If it was really bad I may have picked her up and walked around or rocked her in the rocking chair. DD is now 16 mos and almost weaned (she bfs once or twice a week) but she still cosleeps and occassionally wakes up at night. Sometimes DH will just lay her on his fuzzy chest and she's off to dreamland again.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We did a sort of modified Dr. Gordon thing. I slept on the couch and there wasn't much crying. She still nurses to sleep but we are trying to end that. My husband always comforted at night because it was eiser for her to accept that daddy wasn't going to nurse her to sleep. His don't work. She has tried. She usually fussed for only a few moments befor drifting back to sleep. Not so with me. Now I can rub her back or whatnot to get her back to sleep in a very short time (4 or 5 rubs is all I can muster in the middle of the night). It was kinda brutal the first few days but it has really saved my sanity and our nursing relationship.


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Do you find that now that you are not nursing at night that your child sleeps through the night? Just curious. In my case I'm not doing it to get a better nights sleep, but I have to say I wouldn't be sad if it had that unintended side effect.


----------



## Brigitte&Eitan (Dec 18, 2001)

WOW!!! You guys are so awesome for being such great mommies- I think that this whole buisiness of nusing at night/ not nursing at night is the hardest thing! Thanks so much for all of your words of wisdom







I think that dh and I will have to share the night weaning chore.. you know, spread the joy around, so to speak!







Dotcomma, I am anxious to hear how it goes for you!

Peace,
Brigitte


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Brigitte&Eitan - Thanks for the interest. I wasn't going to start until Friday, but last night when ds woke up he nursed for a bit and I though he was asleep so tried to lay him back down and he started to cry and I figured - well I might as well just jump right in. I hugged and patted him and just kept saying, "No more milk. Drew go night-night, Mommy go night-night, milk go night-night." I think it went okay. He only whimpered for a few minutes. The "mommy mommy milk!" plea was very very hard to ignore especially at 1 in the morning, but I managed. He woke up two other times and we went through the same deal - nurse for a minute or two lay him back down - talk, pat, snuggle while he whimpered a bit then went back to sleep. I've been letting him nurse as much as he wants during the day today so he knows that he's not getting cut off all together. He seemed a little tired today, but other than that no worse for the wear. Keep your fingers crossed for me tonight.


----------



## acsw (Nov 20, 2001)

Great dotcommama--that's how it was for us! Such a relief. Really the most he cried was for 3 minutes--maybe that much and usually it was a short protest. It helped me to feel that he was really ready to nightwean. We have just gone through 4 weeks of nightwaking again with 6 teeth coming in and a cold and a crazy holiday schedule so we are nightweaning again and it's even easier the second time!!!!!! Yay for a sane and gentle way.
Anne


----------



## Brigitte&Eitan (Dec 18, 2001)

Dotcommama







YEAH! I bet you are exhausted, but I have heard that once kids are nightweaned, they do sleep much better, so hang in there. Keep us posted... you're my hero!


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

I don't think I ever been someone hero before! :LOL

It went fairly well again. He woke up twice. This time he protested a bit more. He actually sat up in bed next to me and beat my chest with his fist. So sad! He only did it for a minute and then I started singing to him and hugging and he calmed down. I don't think either time it took more than five minutes to get him back to sleep.

Of course _I_ stayed awake each time for at least an hour feeling guilty for depriving my child of his favorite comfort at night - yes I'm just that foolish. So he's not too tired, but I am!

So one more night like this and than I move to the big guns - no mama milk at all from 10:00pm-7:00am. Oh boy I think it's going to get a lot tougher!


----------



## mama joy (Nov 21, 2001)

We did the Gordon nightweaning too. It was a lifesaver. I did the comforting, and there was minimal crying. The best part was being able to keep the family bed intact while we nightweaned and afterwards.
Good luck!!!!


----------



## Brigitte&Eitan (Dec 18, 2001)

Dotcommama,
What are you going to do about ds's naps? Does he nurse to sleep during the day? Also- how often did he wake to nurse at night before you started the weaning process?? Hang in there!








Brigitte


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

We are still planning to nurse to sleep (at least for now), but we're trying to stop the nursing in the middle of the night. The dentist really doesn't won't us to nurse him to sleep at all, but I just can't even imagine that working. I figure I'm going to night wean first and see how that goes and then maybe work on getting him to fall asleep without the boob.

On average he would wake up about 4-5 times - some nights he would wake up every hour







I found it really depended on how much he ate at dinner time. If he was hungry he woke up a lot more than when he had a full tummy.

Last night didn't go so well. He did okay until he woke up at 5 and I couldn't get him back to sleep until 6:30. He wasn't really crying, just not sleeping wiggling around asking for milk every so often. At least he finally did go back to sleep and then slept until 10:00 this morning - so I guess I can't complain too much. Other than that he only woke two other times and cried for maybe 30 seconds and then fell back to sleep easily - all he needed was me to cuddle him.

So I'm nervous about tonight - which is to refuse him nursing entirely - no even for a minute. I'm just going to cross my fingers.

Thank you for being my little cheering squad - it helps so much to know I have people to come and discuss this with, share ideas and vent went needed!


----------



## sully (Dec 7, 2001)

I used Dr. Gordon's method on my now 21 month old when he was about 17-18 months and let me tell you it was the best thing I ever did. For 18 months he was up at least every 2 hours nursing, and now he totally sleeps through the night 95% of the time! I'm 7 months pregnant and really need my sleep, and am thrilled it worked so well. It was hard but not as hard as I thought it would be, I think we were both ready. He still sleeps with us and on the occasion that he does wake up and want to nurse, I give him the "it's dark outside, daddy's sleeping, mommy's sleeping, kitty's sleeping, you're sleeping, boos are sleeping" routine and it seems to make sense to him. I do my share of singing hush little baby but I don't mind! He still nurses to sleep initally but even that seems to be changing, he nurses and sometimes doesn't fall right asleep, then I sing to him and that does it. Hang in there- it is worth it!


----------



## LoriB (Dec 25, 2001)

Dotcommama-
DD sleeps A LOT better now that she's night weaned. Actually, she's almost totally weaned, and DH gets mad if I bf her before bed. If I do, she actually wakes up a lot during the night. He thinks I should just stop cold turkey now that she's almost weaned. But I can't refuse her if she asks for it (which is almost never now) or really seems to "need" it. It's a very emotional time for me. DD is doing great though. She sleeps like a LOG most nights. Right now she is napping and I heard her on the baby monitor. I just had to go in there to rub her back to get her back to sleep. I used to always have to bf to get her to fall back to sleep during a nap. (Naps are another story -- that can be a whole other thread I'm sure.) The other thing I wanted to mention was that when I night weaned her, I had trouble falling back alseep too. I felt so guilty. Plus there's probably a prolactin withdrawl, the bf hormone that helps you relax. You have to get used to the new arrangement as well.


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok well to continue my saga







. . .

Last night ds woke up only two times and didn't even cry when I told him he couldn't nurse. (That's the good news).

The unfortunate thing is he had a really difficult time getting back to sleep. The first time it took over an hour and a half for him to fall back to sleep. He was wiggling and trying to get off the bed. He tried to lick my boobs through my shirt - which actually made me laugh hysterically. Of cousre after that we spent 20 minutes trying to get the fuzz from my pj's out of his mouth







Anyway, he finally did manage to cuddle with me and fall asleep.

I think he's just learning how to fall asleep without a breast in his mouth which is basically the way he's fallen asleep since an hour after his birth until now. So I'm still hopeful. I'm glad he wasn't crying or upset, because I don't know that I would have been able to not give in. I'm just hoping it will go even better tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Best of Luck to you tonight dotcomama!









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Brigitte&Eitan (Dec 18, 2001)

Dotcommama, How is it going with the nightweaning? Keep us posted !


----------



## smiley (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm jealous of how well nightweaning is going for all of you.
We started Friday night (ds is 23months), and fri and sat were rough but okay. However, on Sunday ds refused to nurse at all, he just kept saying, "no suck". All of this led to massive engorgement, a breast infection, and now the flu. Now that I'm feeling my absolute lowest, ds suddendly wants to nurse again and all the time!
sorry about my griping, just looking for support


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

(((smiley))) I'm sorry it isn't go very well for you. Hang in there. Maybe your son just isn't ready yet. Give him a little while then try again in a few weeks or months if you can wait.

I am lucky, my ds is very calm by nature so this is going smoothly. I remember night weaning my first and it was a nightmare. When I would refuse to nurse he would scream for over an hour, fists clenched, completely angry. The only thing I could do was get out of bed and dance and sing to him. I had to do this every hour the first night and almost every hour the second. That's why I was so glad to read of a better method - because mine way kind of sucked!

Thanks for thinking of me Brigitte - it's going well. Ds is still waking 2-3 times a night, but last night he didn't even ask for milk he just hugged me and snuggled and fell right back to sleep.

Though I wasn't doing this to get him to sleep through the night I have to admit I'm kind of hoping he might, but either way I'm still getting more sleep now that he isn't glued to my boob most of the night and I'm just going to cross my fingers that he's teeth will not get any worse now that we've stopped night nursing. We'll see at his next dentist visit in 6 weeks.

So Brigitte are you going to give it a whirl?

LMK


----------



## Brigitte&Eitan (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey There Sisters! So sorry to hear about your difficuties, Smiley. I really empathize with the mastitis, I've had it myself 3 times







. Hang in there, though, it's bound to get better!
Dotcommama, yes, I am going to do the nightweaning, but not until my family is able to move out of my mother's house. We are waiting for our new house to get finnished, then we'll move in, give DS a week or two to get used to his new surroundings, and then.....







: NO MORE BOOBY AT NIGHT!!!!!! I can only hope and pray that it goes as well for us as it is for you, Dotcommama; my little guy is very high needs/demanding








Keep us posted, nightweaning supermommies!


----------



## Brigitte&Eitan (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey There Sisters! So sorry to hear about your difficuties, Smiley. I really empathize with the mastitis, I've had it myself 3 times







. Hang in there, though, it's bound to get better!
Dotcommama, yes, I am going to do the nightweaning, but not until my family is able to move out of my mother's house. We are waiting for our new house to get finnished, then we'll move in, give DS a week or two to get used to his new surroundings, and then.....







: NO MORE BOOBY AT NIGHT!!!!!! I can only hope and pray that it goes as well for us as it is for you, Dotcommama; my little guy is very high needs/demanding








Keep us posted, nightweaning supermommies!

Peace,
Brigitte


----------



## milesmom (Feb 7, 2002)

Dr. Jay is our son's pediatrician and was mine as a teen. Just want to be clear that he is not a proponent of night weaning unless the parents feel totally comfortable and compelled to do it. This has been made clear to us and is clearly stated at his website. This is not to say there is anything wrong with it. My two year old son shows no sign of slowing down on the nursing and I don't plan on intervening unless I get pregnant or just can't take it physically. The truly remarkable thing is that just when I think I've had it everything changes. This has occured with most issues. Every couple of weeks things change dramatically. Not that he doesn't wake up, but the duration between wakings and the quality of sleep improves. The point- If you're not ready to deal with a totally awake and miserable kid for a period of time don't bother. Dr. Jay doesn't share his method to promote night-weaning but to those who've just had it. I'm torn cause sometimes I think I have had it and that's precisely the times I'm not going to have the energy to endure truly sleepless nights and so many tears! I don't think I could sleep through even if my husband did the consoling. So, does anyone know how you refuse without all hell breaking loose. The only time I tried it our son decided 3am was a good time to get up and start the day! If not I prefer to have the peace and the precious moments even through the night-wakings.


----------



## zzmommy (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi milesmom,
I can totally relate to what you said about whenever you think you've had enough, things change and get better. I've been stressing about thinking about whether it's time to nightwean DS, because he is 25 months and still wakes every few hours at night and won't go to sleep or back to sleep without nursing. I kind of just want it to happen naturally without me having to do anything or refuse to let him nurse, but I also want to get pregnant soon and I still haven't gotten my period, and I'm afraid I won't ovulate if he keeps nursing all night long.

I guess I don't feel resolved enough to put up with all hell breaking loose yet, as you say, because I don't feel like I have enough sleep banked up in reserves to deal with sleepness crying nights. I'm afraid it will be really hard because the few times I have tried to get him back to sleep without nursing, he says "Mommy I need the milketers, I want booby, BOOBY,BOOOOOBY!!!" and he cries and gets really upset.

I think I will continue to try here and there and see if he seems okay with trying to go back to sleep without the boob, and if not I'll keep nursing him and enjoying the late night cuddly closeness which I'm sure I'll miss when he's 12 and doesn't want to have anything to do with me!
Last night he actually slept from 10:30 till 4:30, so maybe things are getting better! I also kind of feel like if he's not ready to give up the boob at night, he's not ready to have a younger sibling, so maybe it's for the best, who knows.

More power to you brave mommies forging ahead with nightweaning! I love the story about licking the pajamas and trying to get the fuzz out of the mouth.


----------



## milesmom (Feb 7, 2002)

Strange turn of events. i took my son to the dentist today for the first time and he said his teeth are decaying (one tooth is chipped) and the night nursing is making it much worse....Now I may be compelled to stop at night. I'm not sure how I'm going to handle it. I guess I'll have to look for info regarding this new issue.

P.s. I got my period at 14 months and I was exclusively nursing a lot and I am very lean. the point. You will get your period when your body is ready and probably very soon. Just be sure to get enough food.


----------



## lunarmomma (Nov 18, 2001)

Just to add another experience, I was dreading night weaning DS and it really was not as bad as I thought it would be. We prepared for it ahead of time, and when it happened, that he woke and I said no we did have a crying fit, but we were right there with him. The worse it ever got was 1/2 hour of crying. Within a few nights he was getting used to the idea. And then the fussing was briefer each night. We transitioned to singing our goodnight song and/or his little music player which helps to calm him. Within a week it was much easier.
And now, a bit more than two weeks later, he is sleeping a 7 hour stretch without waking. Amazing!! I would never have thought it possible.
I am convinced that it is the nursing that keeps them waking up so often all night long.
If you want to read some not so traumatic success stories about night weaning, read the 'Help Weaning Conflict' by menanny. I will bump it up so you can check it out.
Good luck to you all. it can be done.
And milesmom, welcome to the boards!!!! Glad to see you here finally


----------



## milesmom (Feb 7, 2002)

I knew it was you when I read the part about the music player! Congratulations on joining the sleeping people!!!!

What do you think about the tooth decay? I really don't want to be forced to night-wean before we're really ready.

Please post and let's talk too. This alternative community is such a small world (a little too small but we're getting there).


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

milesmom - i can relate to the tooth decay, it's why I night weaned. Did you dentist tell you not to nurse to sleep also? Mine did, but I just don't think he's ready to give that up yet - though night weaning went very smoothly for us. But he almost always nurses to sleep and always has. He has a checkup at the end of the month and I'm hoping just the night weaning will have made a difference in slowing the tooth decay. I guess we'll see.

Also - for those who are a little afraid of night weaning Dr. Jay's method I think really prevents it from being traumatic b/c the first few days you are nursing, but just for a shorter time and your child is starting to learn to go back to sleep without the boob in his mouth, yet your not completely refusing him. I think this made a huge difference. When I night weaned my first ds I just outright refused to nurse from the start of night weaning and he cried hard and woke a lot the first few nights. With my second ds we used Dr. Jay's method and when we got to the point of refusing all together he only cried a few minutes - it wasn't what I would consider traumatic at all.

So if you are thinking of night weaning you may want to see how your child responds to being nursed for a minute or two and then latched off and hugged, cuddled or sung to sleep - instead of seeing how they react when you totally refuse them. They may be more cooperative than you'd imagine.

Best of luck!
LMK


----------



## zzmommy (Feb 6, 2002)

milesmom - Sorry to hear about the tooth decay. I've been worried about that also, but haven't been to the dentist yet. The pediatrician said his teeth look okay, but he has a chipped tooth too ( has had it since summer). She told me that if he does nurse at night, have a damp cloth close by and just wipe off his teeth with it after he nurses. I tried it when ds was younger, but it always woke him up again, but maybe it could help your ds if he sleeps more soundly.

About the period, I'm also really lean and have trouble keeping my weight at 100 or above since having given birth, so I wonder if that's part of it too. It's hard to find time to eat when chasing a very active toddler, and I think nursing really must use up a lot of calories because I'm always hungry.

Dotcommama - Thanks for your words of encouragement on nightweaning not being too traumatic. I keep trying to find Dr. Jay Gordon's webpage but I can't get to it as www.drjaygordon.com, and I even tried a search on the web to find his name, no luck. Any tips? But the trying to nurse for a short time for the first few nights sounds a lot more do-able for me than refusing outright! I think I might try it this weekend if I feel brave.

Thanks for everyone's honesty and support, it's so great to read what everyone's going through and not feel so alone when the vast majority of the people I know and what the media shows is so different from the way I feel and choose to raise my son.
zzmommy


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

zzmommy - Here is the link to the article on night weaning. (hope the link works)

http://www.drjaygordon.com/pediatricks/sleep.htm

edited to add - I tested the link and it works for me - if it doesn't work i just did a yahoo search for dr. jay gordon and his web site comes up. then search for night weaning on his site - it's the first article that appears.

LMK


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Just bumping this for another mommy!










Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Just bumping again









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Bumping for Kiddoson.


----------



## bluedotsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

dotcommomma and others: I've never used any "method" for nightweaning (I'd hate to 'fail'.) The Baby Book is always my resource for ideas and then trial and error. One thing that made it a little easier for me with dd2, is that when I had to make a couple of business trips, she did just fine with DH!!! So she could sleep without momma's 'nursery'! This helped me relax and know that we could do it.

With dd1, when she would go from 9pm - 4am without nursing, that was nightweaning for me. That's 7 hours without mommy milk, she gave up the 4am nursing around 11 months. btw, dd1 did all this on her own.

dd2 was a little different (I wohm.) She was a reverse scheduler and a very avid night nurser. When she was 18 months old, I got a promotion, we had to move and I was working 12 hour days. I couldn't keep up with the all night nursing. Since she was fairly verbal, I started telling her that "we're not going to nurse in the bedroom anymore" I'd nurse her all she wants in the living room before bed, but not nursing to sleep or during the night. It took a couple of weeks, but she understood it. DH would sleep next to her when he came to bed. She fussed a little & some nights she asked to sleep on my chest, which was fine. Also, up to that point I slept without a shirt on to make night-nursing easier, but I started sleeping in a t-shirt. All in all, it took a couple of months to get it completely done. We still cosleep too.

Don't know if this is helpful, but get as many ideas as you can and follow your heart!! I couldn't take time to read all the posts, but there are a lot of wonderful mommas here with some wonderful advice!

hugs


----------



## Brigitte (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Everyone!! It's me, BRIGITTE&EITAN (I am registered at 2 different computers, so I have 2 screen names). Anyhow, Eitan is now nightweaned going on 2 months now. Sometimes he sleeps all night long, and other nights he'll wake up once or twice. It was really hard, and the first night he screamed for about an hour. He really didn't accept it for weeks, and it took a lot of patience to always be supportive, and never show my own frustration. Eitan is extremly persistent and determined with what he wants, and even after all this time he'll occasionally ask to nurse in the middle of the night. If my husband is willing, Eitan usually does better if Daddy does the comforting. Last week, Eitan slept 3 or four nights in a row from 9 pm to 6 am, so there is hope!

I just got to the piont when he turned 19 months that I couldn't handle nursing every hour or two, so I'm glad to be done with that. We nurse from 6 am to 8 am straight every morning, and will probably do so 'till he weans himself.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Devi (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey ya'll,
Thank goodness I didnt have to get up and go to work. Some nights my daugther wore me out entirely. She is night weaned for the most part (at 4 years old!!!) gasp. Now when we go to sleep I say, we are not going to nurse in the night tonight ok? And, she agrees. Most of the time it works if I give her plenty of fluids before bedtime. She was really not ready until she was almost 4 to wean at night. I tried several times and it was just to much for her. Now she generally only nurses to sleep and again in the am.

So, the age of natural night weaning for us was around 4 YIKES! She does sleep better at night as she gets older. I think she was about 3 before she slept for 5 hours straight. She is a high need child, so she needed more of everything then most kids do.


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

To me, having dad do all the comforting when mom had been nursing seems like abandonment. I mean that's what I think the kid would think. When I night-weaned DD, she was still in our bed, so we were both there, but somehow DH seemed to sleep thru her every waking! I told her that the "alrights" (her word for nursing and breasts) were sleeping, and when the sun came up she could have some. It helped her to be able to put her hand on them till she fell asleep again, though it was hard to get her to NOT do this when we were out and about. :doh

Good luck to all you ladies night-weaning, it sure does feel good to get a full night's sleep when it's done! Just don't do what I did and use that kid-asleep time to get pregnant again :LOL, cuz it just starts again!







: (Just kidding, I think we timed it just right. I'm just dreaming of sleep.....)


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

hey there
we're doing a modified jaygordon sleep plan here.
Ds is only 11mos 1week so i can't/won't go full force with it - but he went from waking every 3 hours to nurse all night to waking every 45min-1hr 15minutes and i have been slowly going insane. I watch two 2.5yo's during the day and have a 3.5yo so i really do need some sleep. No teeth coming thru that i can see and he's healthy as a horse. and dry as a bone lol. So we decided to try.

its been a few weeks of slowly incorporating dr.gordons ideas into our bed. Dh is sleeping with dd in her room for the most part while we do this since he's a huge distraction to ds plus he's a total wimp and wants to pick him up and walk with him every time he even whines lol.

I spent the first month doing the short nursing when he woke, popping him off the nipple and using keywords and backpatting to get him to sleep. This month i've started just using the keywords and backpatting and not nursing at all. Its only been a few nights but he's doing ok. Last night was rough. He nursed down at 9pm, woke at 12:30am (not bad, a long stretch for us) and i got him back down till 3am. which was great without nursing. Then he woke at 4 and 5am and cried for just a minute or two before crashing again with keywords/backpatting. and when he woke at 6 it was light so i nursed him and we slept till 8 together. I'm hoping every night it'll get a bit easier and we can get a stretch from 9pm-6am. thats like 9 hours tho

anyway. we're here trying it too


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

BUT ella just does not want to cooperate!!!!


----------

